#ubports 2018-04-09
<ubptgbot> ARGA_GoodKids was added by: ARGA_GoodKids
<ubptgbot> coolhacker_1 was added by: coolhacker_1
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Cool
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hello to you @ARGA_GoodKids and @coolhacker_1.  Please take a moment to review this helpful welcome page and we look forward to your participation in the community! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <skrech> Hey guys, back when Cannonical was supporting the project I implemented Bulgarian keyboard layout to the keyboard-component. It then got approved to be merged to the mainline. However, before the next OTA they stopped the project. So I'm wondering now, that I started using my Aquaris4.5 again, is keyboard-component any different than
<ubptgbot>  before or I can just copy-paste the old code from cannonical's repository to the new one? And one more thing, back then I haven't tried to play with the code I've written on a device - it passed all tests from the test suite and it was accepted. Do I need to test with device and if so... is there an documentation how to do this, emulator, etc?
<luxpir> hi folks. still on latest ubuntu (before shutting down) version here - screen broke and I was happy without smartphone for ages
<ubptgbot> <NikosChat> I believe the component is exactly the same. I don't think you need testing because you just replace letters / symbols (it's going to function exactly as English just the letters will be Bulgarian)
<luxpir> just fixed screen and updated signal client, wanted to sync to desktop client but my rear-cam isn't working - tried reseating the board, but it's not coming back on. front facing cam isn't working with tagger/the signal client add device option
<luxpir> any ideas to fix rear facing cam?
<luxpir> seeing nothing on ubuntu-phone mailing list archive, where I normally dredge up fixes
<luxpir> (did try an OTG connection to webcam, but as per latest post on mailing list, no dice)
<luxpir> (aquaris 4.5 btw)
<ubptgbot> <skrech> @NikosChat, Thanks, man! I'll see into it later today, or tomorrow then. Do I need to be a member to make merge requests?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @skrech, No pull requests are always welcome
<ubptgbot> <skrech> cool then! :)
<luxpir> anyone fixed a rear-facing cam on aquaris 4.5 before?
<luxpir> oh, think I've got it. it had come off it's glued pad. if it's not connected this time, will prob get there soon.
<luxpir> cheers for advice :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee thank you for the new Authenticator app!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It appears in the OpenStore app as a new app and not as an update. Is that right?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @skrech, We encourage this to become part of official Ubuntu Touch right @Flohack ? Just confirming that is what you mean by 'pull requests are welcome.... I'm not the smartest developer here ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @skrech, We would also let you know that we could help you start a Bulgarian language group if you or someone you know could commit yo being a Language Captain (not that hard)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Yes, basically anyone who has a Github account can contribute to those things. Its later on of course also possible to become a community member and get more possibilities ;)
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> I notice that there are open branches for features on launchpad which seem finished and just need review.. for example  https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1637202
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1637202 in Oxide "Add file picker to UbuntuWebView" [High,In progress]
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> a file picker for what purpose? i just tested, i can load a webmail page in a webview window, start a new mail, click to add an attachement and it sends me to the content hub. from there i could select the file browser.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> isn't that enough?
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> I don't know, there are others open branches, like the implemnetation of <input type="date" />
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, thanks. just confirming
<ubptgbot> Khushal253 was added by: Khushal253
<ubptgbot> <Khushal253> Hello everyone I want to install Ubuntu touch in my Nexus 5 32 plz suggest me how to install it
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Khushal253, Check out this: … https://ubuntu-touch.io/install … If you have problems you will find help there: … https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I think you will be in luck @Khushal253 .  But I suggest you start by cjecking out this welcome page first and then join our install room from there.  Thanks!  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> [Edit] I think you will be in luck @Khushal253 .  But I suggest you start by checking out this welcome page first and then join our install room from there.  Thanks!  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @sap_nocops, I think it would be an interesteing project to detail some of these features and to bring them to ubports if at all possible.  … I guess some may not fit the direction of UBports any longer but I presume that most were created for good reason.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Who had write the last message in the news channel? … @Twinkeybot does not exist 😉
<ubptgbot> Giovanni was added by: Giovanni
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, It depends. It will be a lot of work, and you have to make sure the copyright and authorship is dealt with correctly.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Giovanni !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, right. it's a fork, so a new app.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, Maybe it would be better to change the app name to avoid confussion?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the old one will get removed from the store soon enough
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> confusion you say? https://open-store.io/?sort=relevance&search=ebay
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, the OpenStore needs a cleaning but you don't have to follow the bad examples there 😋 … Anyway, is enough to copy `ubuntu-authenticator.conf` into your new app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> renamed to `authenticator.conf`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> OK, thank you again and kudos for the new app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've updated the description, but openstore seems to have some issues with how to display things there
<luxpir> just checking, there's no way to upgrade to ubports (from ubuntu phone... classic?) without reflashing?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right. it's on a different server, different image build numbers, etc...
<luxpir> half-thought I could change my sources etc. linux-style, but that's overly optimistic, eh
<luxpir> there's v little I'd want to keep anyway, so backup should be quick. is it worth it on an aquaris 4.5 though?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, apt is not used
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can flash without losing data
<luxpir> seeing as it's not fully supported anymore?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ? e4.5 is supported
<luxpir> o ok, dohbee, will try to find the process
<luxpir> supported, but security only wasn't it? no new features?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @luxpir, what OS/version are you running on your PC?
<luxpir> latest deb, stable
<luxpir> (i lose track of names... squeeze?)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there aren't really any new features going to 15.04 on any devices. all the supported devices will get 16.04 when it's ready for stable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, then yeah, you should be able to follow the instructions for using ubports-installer, at https://ubuntu-touch.io
<luxpir> oh ok, i looked a few months back and didn't see an installer. thx.
<luxpir> that's where I got info that support for e4.5 was limited too.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you must have misinterpreted "leagcy devices" on ubports.com site
<luxpir> yeah trying to dig up page now. it was on ubports.com I think
<luxpir> but you know, not to labour the point, I'm sure it said security only...
<luxpir> the copy is different now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's only one rootfs tarball, so all devices get the same "features" generally
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> luxpir see http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some devices lack support for certain features, due to hardware limitations or such, but there's nothing special about individual devices in that respect
<luxpir> ok, good to know dohbee. advocatux - it didn't look like that a few months back - there was another section for legacy devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are occasionally special cases where certain features may have to be explicitly disabled for some devices (ie, hotspot on mako), but all devices get the same rootfs
<luxpir> (the situation, I mean more than the page itself)
<luxpir> so you mention retaining data - it looks from the installer that that isn't the case.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, that was just some unfortuante categorization
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @luxpir, just make sure you don't enable the wipe option
<luxpir> ok dohbee, thanks for confirming (i'm not going mad - it's what stopped me from reflashing at the time) - and cheers for mentioning the no-wipe part
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should probably back-up data just in case
<luxpir> thanks dohbee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if developer mode is enabled and you can connect with adb, then on your PC, do: `mkdir -p phone-backup && (cd phone-backup && adb pull . .)` i think
<luxpir> thanks, already backed up recently via similar method
<luxpir> not using it as phone atm as I can't trust myself with a smartphone :)
<luxpir> just good to have 'just in case'.
<luxpir> had to blacklist a bunch of ubuntu.com domains on pihole this morning though, after realising how many requests it was making (dash.ubuntu.com, login.ubuntu.com and some others)
<luxpir> still the case in ubports?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what pihole is
<luxpir> the gh issues page unfortunately shows the "can't close call" issue still a problem though - it was fixed for me in latest Canonical. Don't want to re-introduce it.
<luxpir> sorry, pihole is an hostsfile/ad blocker/dns manager that runs on raspberry pi.
<luxpir> https://pi-hole.net/
<luxpir> it's reasonably popular, so assumed it'd be known here - apologies
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, well i don't know what you're running on your pi
<luxpir> erm, no, but the point was the phone was making 80,000 requests a month to ubuntu servers
<luxpir> from a privacy POV, I obviously wasn't pleased with that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> canonical has disabled most of the services they hosted, which were used on the phones. necessary services are hosted elsewhere now (open-store.io, push.ubports.com)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, it has to check for app/system updates from the server
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and you can't get push notifications, without a connection to the push server
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> etc
<luxpir> push notifications for updates only, right, not messages or anything personal?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> push notifications are really only for telegram right now i guess
<luxpir> ok.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think @flohack resolved why the broadcast push notification for system updates wasn't working yet
<luxpir> dohbee - shame, but not overly critical. is there anywhere I can see a summary/changelog of ubports work vs canonical?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Hmm one easy reason is we do not send it out :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Actually it would be a cool feature
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right now there's basically no difference. it's currently mostly "get to status quo, and get migrated to 16.04 as soon as possible)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So maybe for the next OTA we can try
<luxpir> ok, good to know - might hold out till then if things are working ok for me now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, i thought you tried when you migrated the server, and i told you about that feature, but you were saying it wasn't getting accepted by push server for some reason?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @luxpir, well, currently on the old canonical images, there is no working store, no working push notifications, no working updates, etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if all you want is to be able to make phone calls, a nokia 3310 works just as well (probably better, since the battery basically lasts forever on those old dumb phones)
<luxpir> dohbee - I managed to grab the openstore app before canonical went away, so I have been able to install the latest Signal version, which was all I cared about.
<luxpir> I have a dumbphone for phone calls, been using it since the screen broke on my ub-phone (which I just fixed recently) - actually enjoy life more with a dumbphone, I'm not shitting you
<luxpir> don't even know the model, it's more basic than the 3310
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Hmm never tried this actually, if I remember right. Theoretically this wire should be hot, so maybe I try to do one manually ;) - There was some restriction though, I nedd to take a look on the client code
<luxpir> so basically I just installed the signal desktop client, needed the latest phone app to sync it, and now don't really need the phone. thinking of using it as an ereader... but not convinced yet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @luxpir, 2fa token device at least.
<luxpir> oh right, was going to mention. i needed it to access my ISPs services, b/c I set them up with 2fa before I cracked the screen (who does roofing with their phone in their pocket, srsly...) and had no access without the phone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @luxpir, i just released a new authenticator app in open-store :)
<luxpir> ooh nice, what's it called?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @luxpir, https://open-store.io/app/authenticator-ng.dobey
<luxpir> oh cool, an update of the one I have, I think
<luxpir> thanks for the authenticator!
<luxpir> what's new?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, a fork of it. not a straight update, due to namespaces and confinement
<luxpir> ah ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> active maintenance, renaming, and fixed a few issues in it
<luxpir> nice, good one. do you port it to other platforms, or just stay on UB?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also going to release it on android and builds for use on PCs in the future
<luxpir> was going to say, you've prob got a bunch of useful code in there to reuse
<luxpir> I need to shift back to a PC one really, in case the phone goes again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have both
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i actually use the same app on my workstation. just built from git (and as i'm working on features there)
<luxpir> ah very good
<luxpir> suppose you can share data that way
<luxpir> what's your gh link?
<luxpir> oh got it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> way easier to debug things on a real computer, than on a phone
<luxpir> just a bit, I bet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, you can just copy the config directory over, to have the data be the same
<luxpir> you have another github star!
<luxpir> congrats :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> heh
<luxpir> is this irc channel bridged to matrix or telegram or something, btw?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> telegram, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess the matrix bridge is also via irc
<luxpir> I won't talk about it's privacy record or russian owner. oops :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, for a transparent open source community channel, privacy doesn't really matter there. it's all in the open
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so perfectly fine to use it for that :)
<luxpir> the old 'fur's OK if it's second hand' routine :) (fwiw I don't care too much about fur)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but yeah, the only reason i use it is because it was the only thing that actually worked on ubuntu back when i used it as my phone os, and everyone else involved was also using it
<luxpir> ah yes, it was the one early on, I remember
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, When you get it built for desktop, will copying the data work as well? I'd like to have two authenticators in case one stops working; it's happened before.
<luxpir> amolith yeah, same thing I'm looking at - he just said it does work fine by copying
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, yes, you can just copy the config file directly. it's the exact same code running in both places
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Capacitor in my last phone blew and I had to jump through hoops to get some stuff back. Mostly, I just had to create new accounts.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @luxpir, I thought that was referring to going from the old app to the new app on UT lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I'll definitely be watching it then! 😊
<luxpir> oh sorry amolith - with you. my signal data copied over perfectly to new fork, similar instructions on authenticator page
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, yeah, once you have config in the new app, you can just copy the config directory across to any devices where you want to run the app, to have the same accounts set up. but keeping them in sync if you do, is an exercise left to the reader, for now :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I didn't think about keeping them in sync lol
<luxpir> dohbee - hey, dohbee thanks for clearing up the ports situation and will keep an eye out for 16.04 news
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Is there a URL to a list of unsupported devices that the community are working on?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @haoyun, utg and php? now i'm interested ⭐w:star:
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mark, No sorry, there are a lot of ppl trying to do porting work, but they are not centrally listed
<ubptgbot> <Mark> :) Thanks @Flohack.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mark, But Moto G 2014 for sure. And a Chinese user did finish smth on a CHinese phone. These are the only 2 I know which are working
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, What about Halium issue page on GitHub?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @unknown, Well Halium is one part, but a successful Halium means in no way a fully working UT. So, you need to find ppl who worked out a Halium or classical boot environment AND are running UT without issues. That said, Halium wont boot 15.04, so even if such a port exists, its not good for daily use.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Flohack, :) Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Development update if anyone want to read: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1107/fallen-tree-in-the-development-road-development-update-09-april-2018
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thank you Dear Leader 🙌
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, welcome back and don't forget!  Delegate work to *us* so that you can work *smarter* ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> for example, want that message blasted o nthe news channel?  I know a guy....  ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> Hey guys :) So I just took out my old mx4, and it asks me for the passcode  - there is a way to deactivate it without having to do an hard reset?
<ubptgbot> <Luis Fortanet> Great Marius 💪💪💪.. Thanks!!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rpadovani, That would make passcodes rather pointless 😂
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> @Stereofont, well, if the phone is not encrypted and someone has access, they are pointless - I think they are more for avoiding people snooping while you leave it unattended for a couple of miuntes
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> I just wanted to show it to a friend, and not want to reconfigure it all :D
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> Actually, this sounds more shady than I thought 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If it has been stuffed in a drawer that long, time to install UBports version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rpadovani, only if in a situation where they could reboot to bootloader and copy an image of the flash off the phone (or if they stole the phone)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well, i guess you can flash the recovery with adb, reboot to recovery, and try to reset the password that way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> similar to "recovery mode" booting on a PC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but more of a pain to do
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> @dohbee, It's an idea, but probably would be faster resetting and reconfiguring it :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, would definitely be faster to re-flash
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, normally. you said mx4, so it might be a pain either way :)
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> mx4 seemed to have usb connectivity issues for everyone
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> shame, I enjoyed using it as my main phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, i would say to try and flash it with ubports-installer then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> worst case is you'll have problems because of the finicky usb
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> indeed it is stuck :/
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> hey @rpadovani , I've just seen you aren't in the italian group... wanna join @ubportsitaliano ?
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> @mymike00, thanks, but no thanks, I'm just lurking sometimes to see what's going on - first loves are hard to forgot :D
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> ok, as you want... can I ask you why you left the project?
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> @mymike00, burn out probably? I did a lot of things the first 2/3 years - then I lost interest 6 months before Canonical dropped support
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> AHA, but I can connect the device to wifi without unlocking it, and then I can ssh in it because I still have the old keys \o/ Now i just need to find a way to reset the passcode
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if you used a pin, it's only one of 10000 possible, so you can write a script to brute force it via sudo maybe?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you used a passphrase though, good luck :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think the getting blocked at the lock screen bit is implemented in unity8 directly, iirc
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> I used a pin :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so brute force pi nmight work, but will be slow since you ave to insert sleeps, because pam doesn't like being spammed
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @rpadovani, hoping the interest will return 😍😉
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> @dohbee, seems to be able to try 5 pins / sec, so with a medium luck in 17 minutes I should find it
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> 5825 \o/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you're welcome :)
<ubptgbot> <rpadovani> thanks for support and suggestions :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sorry about having to leave at an inopportune time yesterday, @Flohack. Is Weblate happy again?
#ubports 2018-04-10
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, Sure :D post it on the news channel. i didnt think about that :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, Jep! I thats why i did a call out for dev help :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> For this one "We also want to make a architecture overview of Ubuntu touch including sources and build instructions for the different parts that powers Ubuntu touch. This will both be nice for Developer and Users alike" This might be a nice thing for developers to get started with development, since right now there is no real info
<ubptgbot>  on that is under the hood of ubuntu touch, this makes it really hard to know where to start, what part does what and where is the source
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, with an architecture overview I mean like, what does what. example how gps works "GPS uses ubuntu-location (src) service to get both geoclue and real gps data from the android hal using platform api and libhybris"
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> maybe a fancy css js animations webpage showing the things under the hood, but now im just dreaming :P
<ubptgbot> <SaltyCybernaut> I wanted to give people here an update on my MMS issues if others have had the same problems. Recently I was having issues just getting cellular data to work when I inserted my GSM SIM card into my Nexus 5 running 15.03 (r3). What I did was change the Channel to "release candidate" then back to "stable" which allowed me to do
<ubptgbot> wnload the stable version 'r3' again. I applied this update again (even though I was already on 'r3'). this quasi update fixed my cellular data issue AND fixed my MMS issues from before. With these facts I have concluded that there is some bug in the 'r3' update that caused my MMS issues and possible other issues related to SIM cards.
<ubptgbot> <SaltyCybernaut> and by Channel I am refering to the 'update channel' found in the update settings
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Not really but I take a look. For some reason it does not understand that you merged the PR and again wants to merge 8 changes ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @SaltyCybernaut, Yes, that's the workaround proposed in https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/376 Can you check out if that bug report or this https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/405 is relevant to your issue and add there your experience? Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Giovanni> Hi all, I'm contacting you to ask your help in installing Ubuntu Touch on OnePlus One. I using the UBports for installation, when I'm rebooting, I select the power + volume up button, I select reboot to bootloader but I get the screen on OnePlus "fastboot mode" with the Cyanogen icons but UBports does not allow me to go ahead with
<ubptgbot> the installation. Any suggestions?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Giovanni, Helpful if you make a username in Telegram. We can then ping you and invite to the install room
<ubptgbot> <giovamono> Ok
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Is there any place to easily read changelogs for 16.04 devel releases?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @advocatux, No - I don't think so … You can read GitHub commits but this might not help 😜
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @unknown, lol that's why I said "easily" 😆
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @TronFortyTwo, ⬆️
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @unknown, Ah, Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @advocatux, There was a discussion about automatic changelogs some weeks ago in this group - but it led to nothing
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> Sam Eeer was added by: Sam Eeer
<ubptgbot> <Sam Eeer> https://youtu.be/3kxlwXT6pmo
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Spam?
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> GET HIM UBFR! @advocatux @Stereofont @UniversalSuperBox @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Please, no more spam Sam, or face bam
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> A reminder why you all should use 2FA at least. It's easy with @dohbee new app Authenticator … https://twitter.com/gvarisco/status/983628167872000001
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (A lot of VEVO accounts has been compromised)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] A reminder. Why you all should use 2FA at least. It's easy with @dohbee new app Authenticator … https://twitter.com/gvarisco/status/983628167872000001
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Even if the hack was done by other means, you still should use Authenticator 😉)
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> Any news about the Ubuntu touch for nexus 5x?
<ubptgbot> Markus was added by: Markus
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Markus !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> How is the development of 16.04 proceeding? It seems to be stopped a few days from the site...
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> any minute now! stay on the edge of your seat
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @mariogrip, @GiovanniStaiano ⬆️
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @CapraNorvegese, Nope, it's a really problematic device
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> @advocatux, Yea, also because of the 808
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> @unknown, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> It's a fucking furnace
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @CapraNorvegese, https://ubports.com/web/image/3413?access_token=28766e29-b11a-4d0e-941f-ed4f0016cb20
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it's a feature
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> @YougoChats, But now it isn't winter
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> you need a solution like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m30CmDpbN8g
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> you can make toast any time of the year
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> @YougoChats, You had my interest, now you have my attention
<ubptgbot> woozy_wolf was added by: woozy_wolf
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @CapraNorvegese, Did someone say.... Toast?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, Rolling on the floor yawning
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wayneoutthere, pay attention, you might miss it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Achoo! What was that? 16.04!
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @advocatux, I fully support this!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So @Flohack, I just updated the porting section and updated translations... it changed literally every po-file.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know what to do about this. I don't think this is sustainable.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, This will get interesting yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] I don't know what to do about this. I don't think it's sustainable.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @woozy_wolf !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <woozy_wolf> @Bolly, Thank you very much. 😃
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Awrooooo!
<ubptgbot> Evgeny_Safonshik was added by: Evgeny_Safonshik
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Evgeny_Safonshik !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/T4gVXD8K.webp
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Does the bot have any function in this room?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's the irc bridge, no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the ping@ubports_bot command has no function though
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> @CapraNorvegese, Friend even i m waiting eagerly for ubuntu touch for my 5x.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @CapraNorvegese, LG shall be punished for putting paper instead of thermopads in those phones
<ubptgbot> <tydell> Is there any possibility/app/whatever to manage addressbooks in UT? For example, if I have 2 or 3 addressbooks on my phone and want to edit/remove them etc ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's only the local addressbook, unless you add accounts like google in online accounts. you can toggle access to the contacts for those accounts in online accounts by tapping on each account, which gives you a list of apps that have access to the account
<ubptgbot> ignorare was added by: ignorare
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Guys, how much time does the UBports-Installer usually need?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> several minutes, depending on network speed
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Since 10 minutes "Pushing file 1 from 13", that can't be normal?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, Download was finished and ran into error.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> The program requestes: Try again or report bug. I tried again...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Now it seems to stuck.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what OS?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, [Edit] Download of all 13 files was finished and ran into error.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, Debian
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> quit the installer and try running it with sudo
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/DON3NC3p.png
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, I run it as root already...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure then
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Shit...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Cancelling is not a good option I guess?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'd say join @WelcomePlus as that's where install help is usually given
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Okay, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I will cancel the installer now...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Waiting too long already, no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, if it's stuck no point keeping it stuck
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @ignorare do you have fastboot installed? I got stuck on "pushing file 1 ..." a while back and is was due to not having fastboot
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @DanChapman, I did not install adb, maybe because of that?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I only installed android-tools-fastboot...
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> yeah you will need adb.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Whats the name of the other one? Android-tools-adb, right?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> yep
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Oh, both already installed I saw right now...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> android-tools-fastboot and android-tools-adb in newest version...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Started the installer again, now it works!
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> 😊
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/qA0p6FLj.png
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> What should I do on the phone?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Nothing and waiting until its finished?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> yep just let it run it's course. It should reboot on it's ownb and eventually you will see the setup wizard on the phone
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Works!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Setup-wizard is there!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Okay great!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @DanChapman, [Edit] Maybe I did not install adb, maybe because of that?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] I thought I only installed android-tools-fastboot...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Thank you Dan!
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @ignorare, WOOT! WOOT!!
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> 😉
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> [Edit] Oh, both were already installed I saw right now...
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Thank you very much guys!! 👍
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @ignorare, Is that a port or a known device?
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @ignorare, [Edit] Is that a port or a supported device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @gsilvapt, yes. the installer dosen't work with unsupported devices
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> Hum, not even when porting is successful?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not until it becomes a supported device with image builds hosted on system-image.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> And that usually is a long process or not quite?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think it's a particularly refined process yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, it's not something core devs have been concentrating on making smooth yet, afaik
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> Yes, I see.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it's more important to get 16.04 stable first
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> now you can see how much the welcome room filters from the supergroup.  Don't forget to hug your UBFR Team today ;)
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @wayneoutthere, 😘👍
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I rank UBFR guys at the very top of importance...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> entry point into UT
<ubptgbot> <unknown> You are brilliant 🤩👍 … /hug_UBFR_Team
<akk> Hi, all! Someone is trying to talk me into trying ubuntu touch/ubuports, and I'm shopping nexus 5
<akk> but I can't tell from the ubuports device list: is a nexus 5x different from a 5? Will a 5x work as well as a 5?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @akk, Nexus 5 is a supported device but 5x it isn't. The latter is under development but is facing more problems than normal
<akk> Glad I asked!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> LG d820 or d821 nexus 5 16 or 32 GB
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anything else is not a nexus 5
<akk> Okay, I'll try looking for d820 (I'm in the US so I think that's the right one).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, d820 is what i have sitting on my desk
<akk> Does a d820 work okay with verizon frequencies? I seem to get mixed answers when I search.
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Can someone connect me with the person who made the UBPorts website?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @akk, I have no idea about Verizon
<akk> Most ebay listings for d820 say GSM only. Looks like I'm out of luck.
<akk> Are there any tablets (wifi only) that work well, if I just want to experiment with ubu touch and write apps?
<akk> I see a 10" listed on the website, hoping for something smaller.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BQ m10 and m10 FHD http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] BQ m10 HD and m10 FHD http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and Nexus 7 (2013) I think
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] and Nexus 7 (2013) I believe
<akk> I noticed nexus 7 was on the device list at the old ubuntu site, but it doesn't seem to be mentioned at all at http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices#/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @akk, i think @UniversalSuperBox is using a nexus 5 on vzn. not sure what the speifics are of that, though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @akk, to just experiment and write apps, you might be able to install the x86 unity8 builds on 16.04 in a qemu/kvm, for testing.
<akk> True, but one of the apps I have is a mapping app, and GPS usually doesn't work well in emulators.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> assuming your PC hardware has virtualization support (and you're running linux). i'm not sure how well it works under other VMs on other OSes
<akk> (my mapping app doesn't currently support GPS, but if I could get a linux phone or tablet, I'd want that)
<akk> And actually, none of my current computers has hardware virtualization anyway. :( I can do virtualbox but probably not the in-kernel ones (I am running linux).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might want to take a look at uNav then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://open-store.io/app/navigator.costales
<akk> I'll look at that, thanks. Didn't know there was anything for that on linux.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what mapping app are you referring to that doesn't have gps support?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> afaik, the gnome maps app does have gps
<akk> (have to go afk for a bit, BIAB)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Zack, sure. PM me and I can help you. :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Nope. Verizon blacklisted it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> blacklisted Nexus 5 or Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> blacklisted his IMEI i guess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> USA is crazy, I could use device even with zeros IMEI here
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It should work, it just doesn't.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> All 5's are like that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> does hardware allow you to set whatever IMEI you like?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but your 5x works on vzn?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @NotKit, Maybe, but I'm not too interested in doing that
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> with most MediaTek's it's done by simple AT command
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think it's blacklisted then
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] with most MediaTeks it's done by simple AT command
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 5X =/= 5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Everyone lists the Nexus 5 as "not working" on Verizon. Tons of forum threads asking "Why does my Nexus 5 not work on Verizon?"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which 5x model do you have? 790 or 791?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Bah, "About" only says it's a Nexus 5X
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The one for the US.
<ubptgbot> yomuz was added by: yomuz
<akk> That's useful to know, thanks, @UniSuperBox. Sounds like I should wait for the 5x if I need verizon.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> haha https://www.reddit.com/r/verizon/comments/3jihcj/why_am_i_able_to_connect_my_nexus_5_to_verizon_lte/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> someone asking why it works, rather than why it doesn't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh well :-/
<ubptgbot> torfix was added by: torfix
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @yomuz and @torfix !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <yomuz> @Bolly, ty :)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is the desktop Unity 8 usable as a daily driver? It's so goddamn sexy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as long as you don't drive too much i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but generally speaking, not really :-/
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Meh, and I wanted to do an Ubuntu custom install with EFISTUB >~>
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> And I don't like gnome in general
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> use unity 7 then?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is it on the newest releases? Or just the LTS?
<ubptgbot> juakote was added by: juakote
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's in universe repo in 18.04
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> oh
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> good
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I liked unity
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i upgraded straight from 16.04 already, and still using it
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but in the past always had too weak hardware to support my workloads and unity at once xD
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @juakote !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> sorry playing with telegram
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> what is UBFR_Team ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> UBports First Responder Team
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> More info here https://ubports.com/community/get-involved/community-sc
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @K31j0, Its not easy, it doesnt work on bionic yet, I beleive it only works on 16.04, when it does it doesnt display your usual apps, so if you installed Firefox via apt, it wouldnt show up in your launcher. … I dont remember the other problems or nicetys that are lossed, but its missing features.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, Regular apps should show up in app drawer
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> It seems youre correct, my mistake.
#ubports 2018-04-11
<CharlotteHu> Howdy do!  I’m a Linux user with mediocre skills.  Please tell me, can Ubuntu Touch be put on any phone or just the ones listed on the site?  Is there a chance of dual booting with android?  Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Just the ones on the site
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> In the future anbox will work which will allow you to run android apps safely on your Ubuntu phone in a container.
<CharlotteHu> Oh, well.  Ok, I’m happy to hear that about anbox.  Like Wine for Android!  Is there any way to keep abreast of which devices get added to support?
<CharlotteHu> Ok, thanks kids.  I’ll keep looking into lovely UT.
<ubptgbot> JasonMD was added by: JasonMD
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Hi peeps, how well is 16.04/unstable running on Nexus 4? thx
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Like the new ubports installer btw
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @JasonMD, If you want to use your phone as a daily driver, go with 15.04, if you want to test and report bugs, go with 16.04.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Cant speak for nexus 4 but on the fairphone 2 16.04 runs, but slower than 15.04. Also by far most apps need recompiling to work properly or at all.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 16.04 works a bit faster than 15.04 in Nexus 4. Calls, gsm, data, wifi, browser works. Gps and a lot of other apps doesn't.
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Oops nexus 5x is not supported ☹, is Xperia x supported coz I bought nexus 5x just to enjoy Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Just the devices listed on the website
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> @samitormanen, Thx for the response, 16.04 will improve obviously, any idea how long before it would be updated to stable?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> it's the highest priority, but ETA's are always very hard to provide
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Obviously
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Does convergence work atm?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> on nexus 5 it's apparantly usable (i don't have one)
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> ok thx, might update my N4 later
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> N4 has MHL so i guess it's possible there too
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> but again, i don't have one :)
<ubptgbot> m3tr0g33k was added by: m3tr0g33k
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Welcome Mat H, check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @rogieroudshoorn, Yeah it works on the N4 but it's pretty slow so not a great experiance
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @rogieroudshoorn, [Edit] Yeah it works on the N4 but it's pretty slow so not a great experience
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Developer's please make it happen on nexus 5x also
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JasonMD, You can keep an eye on this https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> also read this https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1107/fallen-tree-in-the-development-road-development-update-09-april-2018
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> to get a general idea of what's going on
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @leoaslan, 5X is receiving attention but it is proving very difficult. It might be quite a long wait
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Thx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @leoaslan, Developers are trying but they are facing a lot of unexpected problems with that device
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Is there a recommended device to use?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Obviously my N4 is pretty old now (although I bought it especially for Ubuntu Touch..)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JasonMD, Typically, Nexus 5 or OnePlusOne
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> In fact I bought the first Nexus also for this purpose then it got dropped 😢
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> M10 FHD is great if you want a large tablet to develop on
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Not sure where to find the Nexus 5 these days
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> ebay?
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Although being in Hong Kong there must be some somewhere..
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Alot of ppl won't send to HK on eBay
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Right. I wrote that before you say HK 😅
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Ha ha
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Meizu Pro 5 but make sure it is the international version not Chinese
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Ok
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Why not the Chinese version? Locked?
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> I will be very cautious of eBay and second hand electronics. Difficult to find older models in good condition. Usually some non standard repair on the product. If you find a reputable seller you may be ok.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JasonMD, I think can be modified but very troublesome. Yes locked down
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, you can unlocked the Chinese version. See https://forums.ubports.com/topic/708/meizu-pro5-fastboot-mode-locked/6
<ubptgbot> <m3tr0g33k> Could someone describe the adb process that pushes the system image on to a device? I want to try it CLI to troubleshoot the process.
<ubptgbot> <m3tr0g33k> I have reviewed the code...
<ubptgbot> <m3tr0g33k> (of the installer)
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> @Stereofont, It's illegal to sell locked phones here in HK so I would have to go some to manage to buy one but thx for the warning
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> oh actually I'm thinking carrier locked
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> so still relevant
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @JasonMD, Have you tried n4? Until recently I had daily driver n4 and it was pretty great all things considered
<ubptgbot> <JasonMD> Yes it has stable on it atm 😊, but I appreciate newer phones have much better CPU etc and can give a smoother experience
<ubptgbot> <Pete> https://devblog.ubports.com/2017/04/15/community-qa.html   on this q&a post it says that anbox is working for one plus one...but docs say no....what is meant by the q&a post?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is there any VNC-like client I can use with UT?
<ubptgbot> Joe L was added by: Joe L
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> New here..  gotta ask. Can UT be flashed to a Nexus 5x? I see it has the Nexus 5 as one of it's listed compatible devices but not the 5x. Has anyone had an success with the 5x?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Joe L, The 5x is in the works. I think we used to have two people working on porting to it but one gave up lol. Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Used to have? I sure hope someone picks it back up. I have been looking forward to trying this os out since back when it was a new idea with Ubuntu.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Joe L, 👍  It's very nice! You'll love it!
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> I used to check back weekly and was more then sad when the original project was cancelled. Once I found out it was picked back up via UB ports, I was extremely happy. Now I just wait to see if it ever comes to a device I have.
<ubptgbot> <yomuz> there is the way for install google play in anbox?
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Joe L, Some of the devices it works on are readily available to buy second hand, and they're not that expensive...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hi! I'm wayneoutthere, the UBports living bot!  I see someone asked about the N5x!  The answer is 'we don't do that yet".  Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> by the way... you have the same name as Joe In Here... that's... weird for me.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> I saw the device list. The Nexus 5 was one I was looking at but they still want an average of $100 for it on eBay. :( Not that I have a problem with $100, but I just bought a Huawei Mate 10 Pro .. trying to o justify purchasing another phone after that major purchase to my other half may not sit too well. She is a cheap ass. lol
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun check it out.  "Joe L" is here
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> lol had no other choice..  it's the name my mother gave me.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> I don't think the other name she used to call me would be appropriate
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> My mother cussed like a sailor..
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> HA!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> who are you Joe?  Your style amuses me
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> @wayneoutthere, Well..  I'm Joe.. I think..  with small traces of my very amusing and verbally distraught mother.. (lol)
<ubptgbot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/pNBwEHSU.webp
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Joe L, :) Hehe! Well you could always put your Huawei Mate 10 Pro on eBay to fund your UT addiction! Seriously though, my N5 is my only phone, and it's fine. The only issue would be if you needed a specific app for something, and it isn't available in the OpenStore yet.
<ubptgbot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Yd4s0XZI.webp
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> My lady is already pissed I spent over $700 on a phone to begin with. The only thing that shit her up about that was that I gave her my Honor 8 I had before that.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Oops!
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Yeah.   Was supposed to say "shut", but Android hates me so..
<ubptgbot> <Mark> (I guessed! No - I was sympathizing with the problems you're having with your lady!)
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> And if I sold my mate 10 Pro, it would probably be to buy the P20 Pro.. lol.  And I figured.. I just always have to make things dramatically humorous or I'm not Joe L
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Have you tried UT? It really is something.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> No.. that's why I'm here.. :) I was a big fan long before it was dropped and restarted. I'm pretty excited to see it's been picked back up though. It has made my year so far.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> I just hope support comes for the 5x since I already have that.. lol.  My phone budget is kinda slim with the gf keeping a close eye on my wallet.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> If my wallet wasn't always in my back pocket, she would probably elect to have her eye implanted in there. That's just too close to my ass for her though..
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> She was pretty pissed I bought the Nexus 5x when it first came out. Especially since like 2 weeks later it was down by like $150.
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> seperate accounts are awesome
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i don't care if she buys shoes, she doesn't care if i buy phones
<ubptgbot> <Mark> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> That would definitely be ideal.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Joe I don't suppose any of your mates have an old N5 they'd donate to the cause...?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @PhoenixLandPirate, What's Bionic? I only remember that Android's C implementation is called that
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @K31j0, That's the name of 18.04LTS
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @Pete, Sorry to bother you guys, especially as a noob...but anyone with thoughts on this?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Pete, This is very old news. Its from 2017, and probably was not very accurate at this time.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So our docs are more recent, and sorry, currently Anbox does not work on OPO
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @alan_griffiths, Ah, sorry :P
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> @Mark, I don't know anyone that that isn't stingy with their phones, current or old. I used to hold on to a bunch of phones as I moved up to newer ones but I found it to be a waste.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Honestly I have never even used an N5
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @Flohack, Got it!  Figured id ask before I decided to jump off Android into the ubports world entirely.
<ubptgbot> <Pete> Thanks
<ubptgbot> Viktor was added by: Viktor
<ubptgbot> <Viktor> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/wRZGOqV5.webp
<ubptgbot> <Viktor> Hello
<ubptgbot> Xaxoo was added by: Xaxoo
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Viktor and @Xaxoo !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Viktor, You're my new favourite new person
<ubptgbot> <Viktor> Why
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Gollum is one of my favourite LoTR characters 😉
<ubptgbot> <EinerVonVielen> hier ist heute was los...
<ubptgbot> <EinerVonVielen> ups wrong chat 😃
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hey, you! The only true pickle here is pickle-sorin @popescu_sorin 🤘
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Joe L, excellent. It's actually year 2.... :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Mark, Hey Mark!  where's your TG username? Get on that! ;)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @advocatux, maybe he's from the Citadel
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> http://rickandmorty.wikia.com/wiki/Citadel_of_Ricks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <EinerVonVielen> o a second pickle 😃
<ubptgbot> <EinerVonVielen> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/t7e5xiYG.webp
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 238x512) https://irc.ubports.com/uzp0L6M9.webp
<ubptgbot> <EinerVonVielen> (Sticker, 437x512) https://irc.ubports.com/nnEvVlZO.webp
<ubptgbot> <MrStupidNo1> I hate you both.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I want to see a season 4 of that though
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but I don't know if it'll ever come into existence
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> (Sticker, 512x280) https://irc.ubports.com/u0S0FzSe.webp
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Ups, soz.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> getting pretty far off topic in here
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Just a little
<ubptgbot> <amolith> https://t.me/ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> If I ever want to help with anything, is it fine if I ask here for some assignment?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Sure whats your skills
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, Should be. You might want to talk to @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I want to bring up Moto G3, Moto X Play and Xperia Z2
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> couold also help with testing and eventually maintaining Polish translation
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @peternerlich I just noticed that Polish is not on our welcome page... that might have been my fail but I recall there is a group, right?  I will post this message then search again
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @wayneoutthere I have seen no Polish support gruop on the page and I don't know if any exists
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> heck using keyboard in that weird position again and hitting wrong keys
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, there's @ubports_pl
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> nice find.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i just found
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i'll put on news channel sometime soon ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> surprisingly, search actually works sometimes :)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Well if something is publicly accessible it works
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> unless you hit some random arab group/channel
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/DvXkFp0d.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> one good thing about ut telegram-app is that gifs don't work
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Dunno
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> gifs crash my browser on Sailfish xD Didn't try porting UT yet unfortunatelly
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> It's an acknowledged bug with droidmedia that they don't seem to fix
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Pete, Still a no. Trial version only works on Mediatek devices
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> @TmTravolta, how should a ubports webapp request local files?
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> how should a ubports webapp request local files
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> it seems my app has stopped working because xhr request returns '0'
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> meaning the html file the app is constructed around is loaded from the file:// protocol
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> and requests for files at paths like these aren't working './my/file.json'
<ubptgbot> <oatwalker> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/l3d56aWH.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc file:/// requires full paths, which you can't rely on. https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN would be a better group to discuss app dev in
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Yep, file:/// requires an absolute path
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No thanks @Oooy3ah
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> Is there a way to recover a log from a failed installation?
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> It's a Windows machine
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> https://askubuntu.com/questions/779195/how-to-view-locally-stored-html-files-on-ubuntu-touch/779949#779949
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @Cesar_Herrera what has that to do with logs from the installer_
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> [Edit] @Cesar_Herrera what has that to do with logs from the installer?
<ubptgbot> mathewSeven was added by: mathewSeven
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Sorry. I can delete it.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @mathewSeven  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Yeah! Welcome !  Enjoy the community
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/It03Srn5.mp4
<ubptgbot> <eandres97> ubuntu touch exists for huawei p8
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @eandres97, https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> Hey UBports community. We are in need of some simple help. As we are putting together press releases in the future, we are hoping to gather the contact information (e-mail addresses) of relavent news sources so that we can send out the amazing work of the community and let the world know. … BUT, we need your help to gather this inf
<ubptgbot> ormationl, especially with the non-English sites. The instructions and content are here: … https://papad.org/p/presscontacts … EVERY little bit helps and counts, and is a chance to contribute :) Thanks
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> thanks Joe. I'll scan this and see if I can help.  thanks for using a pad, this is quite easy
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> thanks, it's super easy. Probably could have found a better way, but the contributors will let me know i'm sure :P
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Rejoice everyone..  The new Joe L is back..  (lol)
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Hello, Mr Wayne...
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> *crickets chirping* Um..  hello people..  again.. ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> hi
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> wait since when did telegram support 'group stickers'
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> looks at watch … Many months
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> literally the first time I've seen that, neat.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> sorry for OT.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> :) good to be here..  again. . For the second time today.. lol
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> I use "lol" a lot.. so..  um..
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> So who would be able to tell me if there is planned support for the Nexus 5x? I know Ami asked about that stuff before, but I'm hard headed.. and I have the short term memory of a goldfish. :D
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> BTW, that was supposed to say "I know I asked" but Android hates me.. so..
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/404#comment-369993632
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Hmm..  that's a crafty way of saying no..
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can tell that the Nexus 5X has reached the end of its useful life for many people with how many questions we're getting lately for sure. :P
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> The 5 is on the list.. but the 5x is a pain.. damn lg and their crazy phones..
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The SD808 was interesting. As was kernel 3.10
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was a huge transition in the Linux kernel and Android forked at entirely the wrong time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well halium plus hacks in Ubuntu to work on top of Android, are a pain
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Sadness
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mhmm. Not worth losing sleep on it when the pool of devices is both very large and includes things which are not the 5X
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> I'm gonna have to take a look at the list and pick up a phone that's already on the list.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does not explain why it seems to work for Plasma Mobile, but really I have no idea at this point
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Joe L, that's a good idea
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, the hacks need removing anyway
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But more generally so
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you mean "The entirety of libhybris" I don't know what to tell you
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Just sucks. I have spent insane amounts of money on phones over the last two years so my gf isn't too thrilled with the idea that I might buy yet another one for side fun.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Eh, the Nexus 5 can be had for well under $100. :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libhybris itself is the problem on 5x?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, I don't know.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Among the list of problems is, "If rsyslogd starts, all processes quickly halt"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not a panic, things just... stop.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I mean the stuff that's requiring changes in hybris, specifically for Ubuntu, primarily though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Huh
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> So is this OS possibly going to be progressed enough to eventually be usable on newer phones? I would love to see this on my old Honor 8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The OS isn't really the problem in most cases
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There's work on ports for several newer phones, too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Is that Huawei?
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> I just want to see this go on to be something other then just a thing to toy with. I would love to be able to show off a phone running it to my friends. I had been every interested in the progress of the os originally before it was dropped by Ubuntu and was sad when I found out it was cancelled.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> And yeah. . Honor is a Huawei sister brand.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> My main driver is a Huawei Mate 10 Pro
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/ doesn't look great for Huawei
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> That blows.. but wait..  I see an honor 5x on the list..
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That doesn't mean that it will instantly work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It means that it's easier to port to
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> I would sooner buy an honor 5x for play then any lg phone after my problems with the nexus 5x. Unless there so something inherently better about the 5 as opposed to the 5x.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The 5 was the pinnacle of Nexus phones. Except for the crappy power/volume buttons
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> So out of curiosity. What would be the best phone to buy that is on that list, spec wise? I mean, if it's the 5 and I can get it for less then $100, I can probably do it once.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Meizu Pro 5 is highest end supported phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But more costly than a Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Ooh..  but does it work on US networks? I wouldn't mind spending more on a decent phone. I'm serious when I say I had a very bad experience with LG and their 5x.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Nexus 5 is probably best per dollar device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't know if turbo does support us bands
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Hmm.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> Well my dreams are quickly being shot down. lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Never had a 5x. My 5 was great, until power button broke
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I carry a 5X with me every day. s'alright. My phone needs aren't very American though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Or hell, just install 16.04 in a VM, and unity8 from ubports, and play a bit with it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Well, you're practically Canadian, eh.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> I couldn't ask for a better phone then the mate ..  it's freaking awesome.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> If I get another phone as a daily driver, it'll likely be the P20.
<ubptgbot> <Joe L> So anyway.  I'm gonna go check prices on the (gag) Nexus 5 on eBay.
#ubports 2018-04-12
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> https://developer.puri.sm/index.html
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> This might be very useful in future!!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is anyone working on a not-webapp/not-kdb-compatible password manager?
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> my phone crashed and on reboot cannot connect to internet
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> it looks like it may have updated itself today...
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> yikes
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> wifi is back.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Christopher, fp2 owner here, so kind of weird crash veteran. if after rebott things don't look right, a full power cycle (OFF and ON, not reboot) or even a battery pull between OFF and ON tends to help.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Christopher, [Edit] fp2 owner here, so kind of weird crash veteran. if after reboot things don't look right, a full power cycle (OFF and ON, not reboot) or even a battery pull between OFF and ON tends to help.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> during crash some things don't clean up after themselves, and during reboot some thngs don't actually power down completely.
<ubptgbot> The Bat-Manager was added by: The Bat-Manager
<ubptgbot> <Mo (Betweenhereandthere)> Tick-Tock UBFR, Tick-Tock
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 🤔
<ubptgbot> theHari08 was added by: theHari08
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> quick question. does OPO have desktop mode though miracast or wired connection?
<ubptgbot> Danceswithcats was added by: Danceswithcats
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Hello. Does ubuntu touch support caldav and carddav?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> For Calendar yes
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Brilliant. How about contacts? I can't find anything about it in the app store.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just CalDAV. No one has written CardDAV support.
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Okay. Thanks to both of you.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Some interesting discussion on the topic here: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1026/carddav-contacts-support
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Excellent. I'll look at it now. Much appreciated.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/dav.html @thepeter
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @Danceswithcats ^
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> Okay, that looks doableish.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> There are good workarounds for contacts like using nextcloud
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @malditobastardo, Right. I was going to setup a local nextcloud before I installed ubuntu touch on my Fairphone. I've just got to save for a monitor and pi or an old laptop to run as a server.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @thepeter, ups 😅
<ubptgbot> <Danceswithcats> @jonny, 👍
<ubptgbot> <thepeter> @jonny, np
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @amolith, funny you should mention that.  I was just lurking in some group and saw Mikel post something like this (have not had a second to look yet...): … [Forwarded from Mikel Larrea] … https://github.com/LarreaMikel/KeePassTouch/commit/49b12ef320642d06fdca0c623f2f2fae49feb56a
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> the word 'Keepass' got my attention....
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I just want some password manager that I can import from CSV to lol. I jumped through hoops to no avail trying to convert .csv to .kdb but it looks like you have to import everything manually or simply start with a KeePass application lol
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> DannyGB has uploaded the original project to openstore ;)  … https://github.com/DannyGB/KeePassTouch
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> but it is kdb
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> also you can try keeweb.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I tried keeweb but it only imports kdb
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> you can try importing csv file in keepassxc (desktop)
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> and see if it works correctly.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I tried that and it didn't lol
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> then save a kdb file...
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> oh
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> then... I don't know...
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> sry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> csv?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I tried so many different KeePass dekstop applications and none of them worked lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @LarreaMikel, Thank you though!
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, i mean, how big of a csv is it really. just do it manually and get it over with. CSV is one of those things that will likely fail to parse in some way no matter what you use to parse it, especially if it wasn't constructed in a standard way
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I have over 200 passwords so that would take for**ever** lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] I have over 200 passwords so that would take forever lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, have you considered python then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or https://keepass.info/help/base/importexport.html
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @theHari08  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> My Nexus 5 is running very leggy today
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I wonder why
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @malditobastardo, I also have those days 😆
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Love the UT kb
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/n9cIozCL.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> reboot?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah just rebooted now is a bit better
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I don't know the reason maybe its because its too warm outside?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Like 30c
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you had multiple unity8 and terminal processes; so presumably something went very wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> especially since they were using so much CPU
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also the swap got filled, so probably something was hitting flash when accessing RAM
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Thanks for the input
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah I noticed that too
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The only thing I did it was just browsing
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The last 24hs
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But well now is good again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's a lot of browsing. maybe consult a therapist about your addiction? :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Good catch as usual mr Rodney
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Flohack, Me too.
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> #
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> media controls work in Sailfish....doesn't it use bluez as well?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Javacookies, AVRCP?
<ubptgbot> poisonous_john was added by: poisonous_john
<ubptgbot> <poisonous_john> hi everybody, is there any point in installing ubports on a "not supported" device?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no way to install ubports on a not supported device really. you would have to create a port to the device first
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, not sure what you're asking exactly
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, What I understood is:  … a) "Media control" (I assume the avrcp protocol) works in another phone OS … b) it uses the same program in the back … c) So why we don't have it?
<ubptgbot> <poisonous_john> @dohbee, ok, thx
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Gorsh2, Because no one has developed the code to hook the Ubuntu Touch media frontend to it, or that code is broken?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, bluetooth is a very special thing
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> extremely
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have a new trackball which i couldn't pair with 16.04 on multiple PCs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but which would pair with 15.04 on my nexus 4, and with 18.04 on one of the PCs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even after backporting the newer version of bluez from 18.04 to 16.04, it still wouldn't pair
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so there is assuredly something outside of bluez on the phone, related to profile support, at least for mice
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Trackballs are the best
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> appearantly discord ❤  open source 😂
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Uh
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Do they?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Fuseteam, Can you please expand?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can expand in @ubports_ot i guess
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Unless they love opensource enough to make a ubuntu phone app which I dont imagine being the case.
<ubptgbot> mayltonfnds was added by: mayltonfnds
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mayltonfnds, Hi Maylton, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get up to speed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mayltonfnds, [Edit] Hi Maylton, welcome! Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <mayltonfnds> @advocatux, Ok, thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @PhoenixLandPirate, to "expand":https://discordapp.com/open-source
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i dunno if they are aware of uPhone
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> We dont use discord anyways we use Telegram and Matrix, but it is funny that they say "we love open source we host their conversations on closed systems"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol well at least they're not enemies AND the offer "partner benefits"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Source or GTFO
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> afaik they're also in convo with the snapcrafters group so who knows 😏
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, Yeah. Snaps of electron client app
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> snaps are weird ik
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> When snaps work on ubuntu phone, your phone could be your portable nextcloud server.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ibus ime don't work in snaps atm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's not a close proposition
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, You don't need snaps for that.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> not a close proposition?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Snaps arent a close proposition
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Snaps won't work soon.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And they don't solve any of our problems
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Snaps have been shown to be more difficult then first anticipated
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I mean maybe you can install snapd and install a snap
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that doesn't grant you anything
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> in fact snaps introduce problems as far as i've seen
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I dont remember what because its a while since we've talked about it, but I believe we'll probably have a talk about it after OTA5 depending on how things develop.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Well, libertine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, Well, canonical isn't doing phones any more, so yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Run all the x11 arm snaps you want in libertine
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, Yeah but snappy core is still a thing, shouldnt work on that still help us?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> All two of them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, Not really
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> We'd have to do all the work, and basically fork snaps to get things done
#ubports 2018-04-13
<ubptgbot> <mayltonfnds> Hi everyone. I'm syncing Halium repo and there are a lot of 404 error messages popping
<ubptgbot> <mayltonfnds> Is it normal?
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> I think you should bring that to the Halium group? Not sure if this is the right place
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He posted in both places at the same time
<ubptgbot> <mayltonfnds> Sorry for that
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmhm
<ubptgbot> Genussradler was added by: Genussradler
<ubptgbot> <nikhilubuntu> Hello guys
<ubptgbot> <nikhilubuntu> I have bq aquaris e5 hd.
<ubptgbot> <nikhilubuntu> I am facing issue on telegram. I can not add new contact for initiating chat.
<ubptgbot> <nikhilubuntu> Any suggestion ?
<ubptgbot> <rémus Rome> I think that this purpuse is not avaible yet in telegram for ut...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @nikhilubuntu, You can only add people from address book
<ubptgbot> cyb0hrg was added by: cyb0hrg
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> Hello, could somone kindly point me to the right direction of the ubuntu touch nexus 7 root filesystem?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @cyb0hrg, Well the rootfs is always the same for all devices
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> what yre you looking for?
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> Basically, trying to get the rootfs for a nexus 7 touch, through this command: … ```ubuntu-device-flash --download-only --revision=1 touch --device=flo --channel=ubuntu-touch/vivid``` … not sure where it saved to though. And the —help has no information on —output
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @cyb0hrg, Maybe look through .cache folders
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> I've got a microsoft surface I compiled a kernel for, using nexus 7 and I think I'm getting somewhere with it.
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> kk
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Also you can download the tar.gz from here: … http://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-rootfs-armhf/ or … http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But this is armhf you might want smth different
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> True, armv7 if preferable
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> Which blobs to use while building ut? kitkat or something else?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> This we dont build (yet) 😆
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> armv7?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> arm64 is here can you use that? http://ci.ubports.com/job/xenial-rootfs-arm64/
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> @AkshitGarg, .
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> Gotta be armv7, however, I thought armhf and v7 were the same, but I have archv7 downloaded I'll give that a whirl :)
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> ty
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AkshitGarg, Please follow the porting guide: http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> @Flohack, Ok, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AkshitGarg, To answer for the publich who does not read the guide 😆: If the target device has Android 7.1 or LineageOS 14.1 support, it’s recommended to select halium-7.1 - If your device does not have Android 7.1 or LineageOS 14.1 support but has support for Android 5.1 or CyanogenMod 12.1, select halium-5.1
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AkshitGarg, [Edit] To answer for the public who does not read the guide 😆: If the target device has Android 7.1 or LineageOS 14.1 support, it’s recommended to select halium-7.1 - If your device does not have Android 7.1 or LineageOS 14.1 support but has support for Android 5.1 or CyanogenMod 12.1, select halium-5.1
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is publich the German form of public? :)
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> @Flohack, No, we have nougat trees... Mostly working
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, No I fixed it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> There is a Latin word we use sometimes: publik
<ubptgbot> <Jo_Led> Publich sounds like a small farmer village in Germany.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> to publish = publizieren
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> Isn't GitHub too slow in India, everything except gives more than 5m/s, git gives only 20-30k/s
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @AkshitGarg, What can we do?
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> On another note, does anyone here have experience with grub debugging? such that, when I load a devicetree, linux kernel zimage, I always halt at "Jumping to entrypoint" but without a devicetree, I don't halt and my keyboard still works.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/04/12/qt-5-9-5-released/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, armhf is v7. aarch64 Is v8
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> Kind of curious now, are devicetrees required to boot arm?
<ubptgbot> TechAlchemist was added by: TechAlchemist
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @cyb0hrg, Eh? You need access to the sdcard in the device, so actually firsthand you need a working kernel. But you want to boot a Microsoft Surface?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Furthermore, please join the Halium group @halium since those guys are the porters. Here is just general chat and support ;)
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> @AkshitGarg, Uh, I'd like to have some nougat trees for my garden, too!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> next to my money tree! ...if i just remember where i left it 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YougoChats, 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> Sorry to ask any luck to have Super Tux on Ubuntu Touch? At the end, we have Tux racing avaible so it should not be difficult to port? I don't know.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Genussradler @TechAlchemist  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> [Edit] Welcome @Genussradler and @TechAlchemist  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> Konrad was added by: Konrad
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Konrad. Check this put for more about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> Hi all, I tried to run UTouch on my Sony Z5C, so I  built ubports-boot from my (pretty much working) halium tree. Now when I try to boot it it only makes a red led on my phone blink and then dies. This feels like it cannot even load the kernel
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> I had this before with missing dtbs or completely wrong kernel versions. But imho ubports-boot should at least boot the kernel (since it is the same kernel that 'pure' halium uses). So... help ;-)
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> does ut on n5 work with att
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mark Mullins, I remember a post in the forum saying that ATT works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes ATT works
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> Is there some way to stop ubports-boot before it mounts the ubuntu.img?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes actually, it's in the README: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-boot#initrd-debugging
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll want to break at `mount`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We also have a group specifically for discussion of porting Ubuntu Touch and nothing else. You can find it at @ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> @UniversalSuperBox, sorry, rtfm etc.. thanks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ It's not terribly obvious
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd be more concerned if that information was in the porting docs, but it's not.
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> Seems to work, thanks! 👍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, were you ever familiar with a 'micshm' socket that's used by qtubuntu-camera? I gather that it is used to send audio data from the microphone to a encoding service on the Android side, but... what IS that encoding service on the Android side?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i am not familiar with that, no
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Darn. It's illusive.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wouldn't expect that code to talk directly to android side either, since mic would be going through pulseaudio, and camera through gstreamer, afaik
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I remember this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1337582
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1337582 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "camera-app needs access to shared pipe" [High,Fix released]
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I found that too, but it doesn't explain what is on the other side of the pipe
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Have you asked that guy that seems to know about it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well that bug is from 2014. Lots could have changed between then and the drop
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And he's likely not employed after the drop
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> But maybe he's willing to help a community project 😉
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, we need world-wide mesh network so this question doesn't matter ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "we need a global united socialist democracy so this doesn't matter"
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> ^ My new answer to everything involving work: "I need someone to make this into a fancy presentation" "Well..."
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @dohbee, 👍
<ubptgbot> knndy70 was added by: knndy70
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @knndy70  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Tnx u so much @Bolly
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> What are u sharing here exactly?
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Cloud u explane? That
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the link should explain
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is the general discussion group for ubports
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Okay.show me something bro. Open source ?
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Show me
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> I am not good at English
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> So sorry ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, ubports is open source
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't understand what you are looking for. can you be more specific?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not sure how you got here, but you can learn more about ubuntu touch at ubuntu-touch.io and UBports at ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @knndy70, We have Telegram language groups
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Why end of Ubuntu opensource project ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubuntu is not ended
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> canonical ended their development/support of ubuntu on phones/tablets, and of the unity environment and related projects. ubports has picked up the phone/tablet pieces
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Good job. Are u devoloper @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sort of anyway
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> How many people using Ubuntu os here?
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> I am from turkey
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> And
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> We wanna try improve sailfish ? Or Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> What about you?
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Rodney :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this channel is not about sailfish, nor ubuntu on PCs. though there is some crossover in some areas
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> I hate public situation
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Bro
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Ä°f u are leader here
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Pls focus on ONE subject
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might want to try @ubports_tr to talk to fellow turks in turkish, so maybe you understand better (and are better understood)
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> My friends send me here.
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> So that are talk about
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did your friends not explain what it was about?
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> This subject
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> No man
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Send me ?
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> All friend about this subject
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Opensource project and
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Other things
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Also
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> I wanna improve English
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Here:))
<ubptgbot> <jonny> https://docs.ubports.com/tr/latest/ this should explain most about ubports and how you guys can help.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Do you have any specific question?
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> Not now. Later I promise u Jonathan thx u so much
<ubptgbot> <jonny> 👍
<ubptgbot> Edkodz was added by: Edkodz
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Recently i tried to port Ubuntu Touch to Xiaomi Redmi 4X (a.k.a. santoni), but I did not succeed. Can i'm contact the developers (UBports) for an offer to port the firmware? … (Sorry for offtop)
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> [Edit] Recently i tried to port Ubuntu Touch to Xiaomi Redmi 4X (a.k.a. santoni), but I did not succeed. Can i'm contact the developers(UBports) for an offer to port the firmware? … (Sorry for offtop)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well that's not off topic
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Where did you get stuck?
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> After my actions, the phone refuses to turn on at all
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Only fastboot or twrp helps me to recover the phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're not able to troubleshoot at all using the setps in the Halium documentation?
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> I tried, but I'm not particularly good at porting firmware
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> [Edit] I tried, but i'm not particularly good at porting firmware
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Edkodz !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> I will try again
#ubports 2018-04-14
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @coolhacker_1, if you need help, it is important to be specific about your issue. Btw there is a halium group where you can find help with the porting
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Ok, thanx
<slidinghorn> :q
<ubptgbot> es_ist_mir_egal was added by: es_ist_mir_egal
<ubptgbot> masoodimran was added by: masoodimran
<ubptgbot> <masoodimran> Hello....can this be installed on a Samsung tab?
<ubptgbot> <masoodimran> no need to answer this....got to know that it is not supported.....😔
<ubptgbot> costales was added by: costales
<ubptgbot> <skrech> OK, guys, I've made a pull request for Bulgarian keyboard layout.
<ubptgbot> <costales> Good morning. Is this yet a groups for development questions?  🙃
<ubptgbot> <costales> [Edit] Good morning. Could I ask development questions here?  🙃
<ubptgbot> <costales> [Edit] Good morning. Is this the current status for reading ambient light in UT? … https://askubuntu.com/a/593151
<ubptgbot> R K was added by: R K
<ubptgbot> <R K> Hello friend
<ubptgbot> <R K> Selecting device manual is not working.
<ubptgbot> marc was added by: marc
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @es_ist_mir_egal, @masoodimran , @costales Welcome Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <marc> hi everyone, trying to install ubuntu touch through the UBports Installer, but get stuck in bootloader screen. UBports seems not to detect my phone in bootloader mode. I enabled usb debugging and couldn't find the EOM parameters. Any lead ?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @R K, marc Welcome try https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started,
<ubptgbot> <R K> Any other way to install Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @marc, New commers room on welcome page, they will help
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @marc, A newly discovered problem is that you should connect the phone only *after* the installer has started
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @milkor73 This advice we should also relay to all Welcome Room hosts ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @costales, Oh, Costales is in the house! \o/
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @costales, Finally! A very warm welcome :)
<ubptgbot> Q was added by: Q
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Q, Hi Q, welcome. Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> GLADOS was added by: GLADOS
<ubptgbot> <C_Chat> Hello, can s.o. please help me on a probably very basic question. I'm trying to build my first app - just one of those apps which opens up the browser an brings you to a website. I found I followed bhdouglass instructions, but at a certain point this is what I get: Copied files to temp directory for click building … standard_init_lin
<ubptgbot> ux.go:178: exec user process caused "exec format error" … Command '['docker', 'run', '-v', '/home/clacri/Meine_App:/home/clacri/Meine_App', '-w', '/home/clacri/Meine_App/build', '-u', '1000', '--rm', '-i', 'clickable/ubuntu-sdk:15.04-armhf', 'bash', '-c', 'click build /home/clacri/Meine_App/build/tmp —no-validate']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<ubptgbot> <C_Chat> [Edit] Hello, can s.o. please help me on a probably very basic question. I'm trying to build my first app - just one of those apps which opens up the browser an brings you to a website. I found and followed bhdouglass instructions, but at a certain point this is what I get: Copied files to temp directory for click building … standard
<ubptgbot> _init_linux.go:178: exec user process caused "exec format error" … Command '['docker', 'run', '-v', '/home/clacri/Meine_App:/home/clacri/Meine_App', '-w', '/home/clacri/Meine_App/build', '-u', '1000', '--rm', '-i', 'clickable/ubuntu-sdk:15.04-armhf', 'bash', '-c', 'click build /home/clacri/Meine_App/build/tmp —no-validate']' returned non-zero exit
<ubptgbot> status 1
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @C_Chat, You may want to join OpeStore group and or You can use the web app creator app
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @C_Chat, [Edit] You may want to join also OpeStore group and or You can use the web app creator app
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> https://open-store.io/telegram
<ubptgbot> <C_Chat> ok. thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @GLADOS, Welcome GLADOS  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @es_ist_mir_egal !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @advocatux, Great, i did not realize, there were so many new , @costales my appologize and one more time Welcome and many thx for uNav. Gracias Muchas Gracias
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Flohack, OK , thx we will forward with @advocatux and @Stereofont
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @es_ist_mir_egal, funny user name 😉
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> Well, I don#t care about your user name 😜
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> [Edit] Well, I don't care about your user name 😜
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/XjSumWYO.mp4
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Do not forget to start preparing your questions for our UBports team, today may be Ubuntu Touch Q&A
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @IGNNE, My heart throbs to the rhythm of your username
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @R K, You should also join the Welcome room
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also make sure you have `fastboot` and `adb` installed
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> can u update ut from it terminal app using apt update or upgrade
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> dang
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> so how does the update system work exactley do u have to connect it to ur pc or is it ota
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ota
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> okay cool thnx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unless you don't have network on the device, then you'd have to flash it again to get new version
<ubptgbot> Pedr21 was added by: Pedr21
<ubptgbot> <aribk> @C_Chat, Hi. That's great! I Just started myself and built 3 this past week. The Webapp creator app was a great place to start. Then I studied the code it generated and modified it based on the guide that you'll find on the UBports site. Eventually I'd like to build a native app.
<ubptgbot> <C_Chat> @aribk, Thank You very much for this advice. I'm actually have contact with some nice persons who will probably help me with it - after that I will have a look at the UBPorts site for sure.
<ubptgbot> Josele13 was added by: Josele13
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Josele13 and @Pedr21 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Setup for building native apps for Ubuntu Touch: I'm looking for recommendations. Can't really get any heads or tails out of the info on the UBports site. Looks like QML/C++ is the way to go, but I was wondering if QML/Java might also be a possibility? And then I'd like to know how to set up my build environment? Suggestions? Other gr
<ubptgbot> oups where these questions should be directed?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Java is not really a possibility, but you can also use QML/java script or QML/golang. You can use most editors for creating Ubuntu Touch apps, and clickable for building the app. Clickable also has some nice templates to start with. There is also a clickable plugin for the Atom editor.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I've had enough of Java through the years, Qt is better for embedded development, because it scales better over there
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> Especially when mixed with javascript...😜
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> QML isn't that bad........ if your code isn't crap
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @aribk, You find a full programming course on the forums
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, this is the direct link to @mimecar course https://legacy.gitbook.com/book/mimecar/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/details
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @aribk , there's a virtual machine with all the tools already configured
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @aribk, You might also want to join https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <jsalatas> At is a piece of cake for an experienced java developer. You need just some basic knowledge of C++ concepts.  ;)
<ubptgbot> <jsalatas> @jsalatas, * Qt (not At)
<ubptgbot> Zoran Aleksic was added by: Zoran Aleksic
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zoran Aleksic, Welcome, Zoran. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> (Photo, 496x1036) https://irc.ubports.com/SB0Ke8n2.png Can I install Ubuntu Touch on this phone?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> no
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> that's the 4G version
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> only E5 HD (3G) is supported
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> just that, one model
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Not just one model, he means only one version of that model is able to run UT
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is the list of supported devices http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> so whether it supports a 32 bit system
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, each model must have a specific port. You cannot install on an unsupported device
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> OK thank you
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> 13/5000 … I am disappointed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What?
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> so I ordered the wrong phone
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> I searched for the bq aqvaris e5 phone, without the system .. figuring it was that .. Ubuntu mobile
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> give it, that means this is good
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> (Photo, 1072x484) https://irc.ubports.com/1jfd0RsQ.png give it, that means this is good
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Possibly, possibly not. Honestly you'll have the best luck with one of the "Core devices": Nexus 5, Oneplus One, Fairphone 2
<metalbiker> hey i wanted to ask if 16.04 was available for ubuntu touch and ready to flash to our phones
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's available, but I wouldn't use it if you need your phone every day
<metalbiker> ok, my Nexus 5 is my secondary phone and i'm ok with it being unstable
<ubptgbot> <aribk> Thanks to all of you who responded to my question about development environment and programming languages for building apps! I'll check out the forums and head over to the developer group in a little while. Thanks again!
<metalbiker> how do i go about getting 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's an option in the UBports installer. Just select your options after your device is detected
<metalbiker> ok, cool. i'll look for that when i reflash my phone
<metalbiker> thanks!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anytime
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Zoran, E5 and E5 HD have the same hardware, more or less, but E5 4G is very different
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> E5 4G use Qlcomm
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> E5 3G is Mediatem
<ubptgbot> Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez was added by: Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> means ub port will not recognize it
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> Hello … Ubuntu touch has a shell?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you mean a terminal?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Every linux-based OS has one, some just make it very hard to get to it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> In Ubuntu Touch its very easy ;)
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> Yes terminal
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes just click on the black app called Terminal
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> I tell them about mistakes to avoid
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Depends on your goal with it
<metalbiker> outside of using ubuntu sdk for app development, what else can you use?
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> alias SU='sudo cat /etc/sudoers | sed 's\root\#root\g'>/etc/sudoers'
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> In sudo su
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> Sudo -i
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> And visudo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @metalbiker, emacs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> metalbiker, you can in theory run any qml app that we have libraries installed for
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> block those aliases
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And you can develop with any text editor you want. Clickable has app templates for you as well.
<metalbiker> oh sweet!! so i can use my text editor and python for the language?
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> And you can ask for help from the guy who hacked the tesla
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> The car
<metalbiker> is emacs an SDK? and where do i get that?
<metalbiker> so if wanted to use an app for, say, CVS, which is a pharmacy, i could use it on touch as long as it was made using qml?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> there are very obvious vulnerabilities
<metalbiker> how do i get clickable?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> http://clickable.bhdouglass.com/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Oops
<metalbiker> advocatux: cool! thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> See the other link as well
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> look for the tools they use to make the antivirus, is the first thing that is used to make a demon
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> for app development
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> Repeating the user in the password. catastrophic error
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> :3
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez, I'm not sure what you're talking about, but please try to stay on topic, and preferably one at a time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @metalbiker, A QT app would work, or a webapp
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> I talk about vulnerabilities that can be avoided.
<metalbiker> dohbee: so i could use qt creator to make an app as well?
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> I try to help, by stopping people there is no progress.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What vulnerabilities?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @metalbiker, The old ubuntu-sdk-ide is built on top of qtcreator, yes
<metalbiker> i had ubuntu sdk ide installed at one point and i need to go through that again.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez, What vulnerabilities in Ubuntu Touch are you talking about? UT is pretty secure, as apps are confined and such, but it's also fully open so anyone can do anything they want with their own phone. Please don't just randomly post security advice with no context.
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> Ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez, This doesn't really do anything to prevent attacks. It simply changes the config so that root would have to enter a password to run sudo, but since one would already be root at that point, they could just as easily change the sudoers file back, and sudo would work again without a password for root.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> metalbiker I posted this link a couple hours ago https://legacy.gitbook.com/book/mimecar/ubuntu-touch-programming-course/details
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> it has a VM with a SDK fully configured
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> Ok ok thancks
<ubptgbot> LJHamburger was added by: LJHamburger
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> To add, pretty sure that's a Useless Use of cat. Unless it's for idiomatic reasons. I'll stop now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes. sed -i would be better, and putting that in an alias is weird, and an alias that's capital letters is also weird
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but anyway
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Can I'm use sources from port SailfishOS on my 4X for porting Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is the q&a today?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18WEV_JwIzg
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> 🤔
<ubptgbot> <Edgar Misaél Cano Dominguez> Kkkk yes, SU. Sorry
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @coolhacker_1, kinda
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> there are similar things in architecture, but you need to base on Halium and get ready to face issues different from theirs
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> https://github.com/bitrvmpd/sailfish-santoni/blob/master/README.md … Below i have kernel sources, device tree and vendor tree
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> > The Halium Community. … 🤔
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @coolhacker_1 that guy is already porting santoni to halium https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/65
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Thanx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @LJHamburger !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Dear All! Todays Q&A Community Update etc. will begin in 1 hour (we are still in winter time it seems 😆): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18WEV_JwIzg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, not now?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is 18:01 UTC. The Q&A is at 1900 UTC
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is why I have stopped using local times. :P
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> use zulu time
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmm, hope I can still do my grocery shop tonight then :P
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Live now?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 'waiting for'
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Wait for it …
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Oddly the time displayed below "Waiting for UBports" is nine minutes off for me.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe not quite 'live'?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Give us some seconds
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Technical
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> No problem.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> after the count down that clock stopped working properly
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's alive!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> IT'S ALIVE! IT'S ALIVE!!!!!1!
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> HAHAHAHAHA
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> 🎉
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> (evil laugh)
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/JBO3PC0n.webp
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @Flohack isn't going to Ubucon Europe 😩
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Does @mariogrip have a XPS13 today?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sorry to hear that @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> all the best to your family member @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mariogrip best of luck to you and your family!!
<melodie> hello!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @neothethird is a sex machine, that's why/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *why.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubucon needs some letsencrypt magic
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> "What did you do recently?" "Oh you know, I just fixed Unity"
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate, 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> "I fixed the Fairphone"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and you can actually do full screen in xwayland i think
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> remember that one ;)
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> this requires another song
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is @mariogrip https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlIz0q8aWpA
<ubptgbot> <matv1> hahaha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> they were searching for the holy grail on internet in norway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack sounds like someone needs to just fix weblate
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> My question for tonight, as ever perhaps, goes to the team and my man @DanChapman :
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How is progress going with a method of launching Libertine apps on devel 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, 😂😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, isn't the app drawer on there?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> No it still looks like the scope interface in 15.04.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/NDRawllV.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, If you tap the orange ubuntu logo button on launcher?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Stickers!!!
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I'm going to hoard stickers
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Recorded ;)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes that's right. Should the app drawer be accessible?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Recorded? As in on Github?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, i thought it was there. i guess not
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, No as in "I put it into the show notes shared doc" 😆
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ah to both of you.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Note that the ubuntu-app-launch method doesn't work, either.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, is it a vivid container, or xenial container?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Unity 8 and 16.04 is more important than anbox
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Elaborate on that question @dohbee please?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @PhoenixLandPirate, +1
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> +1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, you asked about libertine on 16.04. is the container you're using vivid or xenial?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and what happens exactly when you try to run something with u-a-l?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How do I determine that? My arale started on 15.04 and got upgraded to 16.04. I upgraded dependencies within the container.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did you upgrade the container to 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox WebEngine is the new thing, based on chromium
 * melodie kick ubptgbot 
<melodie> :D
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I assume that that's a yes? Upgraded all the deps to their 16.04 versions.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, how exactly?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ubports_bot, please don't kick the bot
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> u-a-l throws the splash screen but the app never launches, it just reverts to the terminal.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/mariogrip/experimental-qtwebbrowser
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, what does the log for the app say? (in `~/.cache/upstart/`)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Used the libertine-container-manager exec command "apt updae && apt upgrade"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, that doesn't magically upgrage to 16.04
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> We went over this a few weeks ago, I can try it again and read the log, but I  remember you guys said it didn't look promising.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How would you go about upgrading it then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, You have to change the apt sources to point at the correct URLs, and to xenial, and then you can `apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade` after
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some things might break though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, oh, just a very basic web browser with some of the same ui as ubuntu browser?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I believe I did at least some of those things, I'll check it out though. Surprised nobody sugested that before.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Props to @UniversalSuperBox for the continued good pronunciation of my name :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I was just making lunch and found a container that was old.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, what URLs are in your `/etc/apt/sources.list` inside the container?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, its a really basic webbrowser is not based on the ut browser. it uses the qtwebbrowser that is using the qt quick control
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm typing and watching the stream from my M10, I'll get my arale in a minute.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Incidentally, what would we expect to happen if we used the Software Updater GUI program in the container and it asked if we wanted to ugrade to Xenial? The container wouldn't have permissions to accomplish that, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, does it actually do that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what did i fix?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Shout out to Rodney :D
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> You fixed the fabric of the universe.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @UniversalSuperBox on soundcloud for the audiocast
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> https://soundcloud.com/ubports/i-never-sleep
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And yes. It shows this:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/TRGf0Yvd.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Just as you'd expect with a desktop. Note this is on the container in my turbo.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> weird. i would expect that to not work very well at all
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Which is still on 15.04.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also it's not a great way to upgrade a container
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @Flohack the name is perfect!!!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Makes sense, and I wouldn't touch it without a greenlight from you guys. Maybe not even then.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> flohex?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it will install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage and all kinds of stuff you don't need in the container
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Gotcha.
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @mariogrip gripsacks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Flo Hacks
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i was full of jokingness
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> hex is a spell
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hex is your avatar
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Any plan to make changelogs for devel images?
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> (Photo, 1280x718) https://irc.ubports.com/Sr3yzCtv.png hacking
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ha
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @DiogoConstantino, I need this for my articles!!!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, the answer is still that it's incredibly difficult to produce something meaningful for regular users
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @Flohack I'm not the author of that
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I can give you mine
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/sWRlHjiq.png
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @advocatux, Its also very hard to do this without a very very strict checkin / pull / branch strategy, that you can only enforce with putting up a lot of rules for devs.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, It's fine to me if the changelogs don't make sense to regular users 😉
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> if you like the other better I can ask the author
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If someone can help me testing this? https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1067/howto-flohack-s-special-convergence-use-a-simulated-miracast-sink-for-testing-convergence
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Flohack, Ohh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack what's the feature on wifi that's needed for the aethercast?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, See my article, basically P2P-... stuff
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee the sources.list looks correct, deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports xenial main etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, do dist-upgrade then
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @Flohack How can we figure if our wifi cards support those features?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, looks like maybe my intel wifi has it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @DiogoConstantino, See my article, issue iw phy | grep P2P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> more or less ;)
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i don't know what the hex means
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> me neither, its a new kind of toy for me 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, can i do it without killing networkmanager?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, i've disabled wifi in nm
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @mariogrip use setenv("MIR_SERVER_PLATFORM_GRAPHICS_LIB", lib, 1); to force a specific platform
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, No, unfortunately not. The network manager obviously interferes with the mode of the card and wants to put it back into managed
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> maybe
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> maybe if its not managing your card
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> On it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i only have wifi because bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, thats great, then it could work. I took most of this stuff from the miraclecast page BTW
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmm I thought of a question. On a SIM compatible tablet. If it got ported to Ubuntu Touch, would you consider giving telephony functions to it? Even though the idea of holding a bigass tablet to your head is absurd, but then, you could use a headset.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> anything like pavucontrol on UBPorts?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 240x210) https://irc.ubports.com/KEmc0l0M.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/CI0SUxl6.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> this?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hahaha right!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @PhoenixLandPirate, Gif support
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, if it has GSM voice support in the hardware, it should 'just work'
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Yes its just an oversized phone. phablet as such ^^
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Do many SIM'd tablets have that support?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think so
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Voip
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Using public wifi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> samsung galaxy note though, of course
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TartanSpartan, Its just the same with the phones, we need to make a port. If you suggest a device, maybe I can get one ^^
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I know VOIP is an option, but this is a "for science" curiosity, or maybe a "yeah, why not"?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I like science
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I was just thinking about the 4G M10, but dunno if it's hardware allows for telephony.
<ubptgbot> <IGNNE> I know people who have not-that-big tablets with voice call support and use them as a phone
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> One single time for the world UTC
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> [Edit] One single time for the world: UTC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DiogoConstantino, tea time is the only time
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> ahah
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> "Time is an illusion.  Lunchtime, doubly so."
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or to use one of my favorite quotes on the matter
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> it's on the same
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> @UniversalSuperBox it's on the same server
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Of all measurable physical properties of this universe, time is definitely the one I hate the most.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> cat-cam - new feature
<ubptgbot> <MrStupidNo1> Nice qna guys. Thanks to all of you.
<ubptgbot> <MrStupidNo1> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Great Q&A once again
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Thanks.  Informative and encouraging as always.
<ubptgbot> <MrStupidNo1> I wanted to ask one question though... Ot actually.. how many of u guys have cats ? 😁😁
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @MrStupidNo1, https://t.me/CatsOfUbuntu
<ubptgbot> <MrStupidNo1> @advocatux, TIL  about it 😁 thanks
<ubptgbot> <MrStupidNo1> I missed first 20 minutes of qna so going to watch that ...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> A perfect plan 👍
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Thanks to the brothers running this op!
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee did a dist-upgrade and it went nicely, but the apps still crash with u-a-l :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, what's in the log? unable to connect to mir socket?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'll check soon, off for a quick grocery shop.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <R K> Is there any other way to install Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @R K, What do you mean exactly?
<ubptgbot> <R K> I want to install in some other phone
<ubptgbot> <R K> Is there any packages that we can download and them install Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> a port must be built then. there is no way to do a generic install for arbitrary phones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> they are not built the same as generic PCs are
<oerheks> What other phone exactly? is it in the supported devices list?
<ubptgbot> <R K> No
<ubptgbot> <R K> But features are exactly same
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> features aren't the issue. hardware, kernel, and drivers are
<ubptgbot> <R K> Hardware is same , then driver will not be problem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No. Even the same chipset will have wildly different drivers and configuration on another device.
<oerheks> R K what phone exactly?
<ubptgbot> <R K> Xiaomi redmi 2
<ubptgbot> <R K> Is it possible to get iso file of Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, there is no ISO of it
<ubptgbot> <R K> Please I want to install anyway
<ubptgbot> <R K> @UniversalSuperBox, Can you please elaborate
<ubptgbot> <R K> I didn't understand
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and even if there were an ISO, an ISO wouldn't help for a phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @R K, The process to get Ubuntu touch running on an unsupported device starts at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is why it won't work
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @R K, same with which device?
<ubptgbot> <R K> Nexus 4
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I can't see how it's same, hardware is completely different
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Nexus 4 is Snapdragon S4 Pro SoC, RN2 is Snapdragon 410
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] Nexus 4 is Snapdragon S4 Pro SoC, Redmi 2 is Snapdragon 410
<ubptgbot> <R K> Just give me few minutes in morning I had seen the specifications
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but basically even if it were same SoC, you need to do the porting, just taking firmware from other phone and installing it won't work
<ubptgbot> <R K> Ok
<ubptgbot> <R K> Is it possible to make mobile friendly OS?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> em?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would hope so. that's what we're doing
<oerheks> *if* we get full sourcecode of drivers for hardware, it can be done in one week
<opendata> Oooh
<opendata> 410 could be done in a week
<opendata> You have awesome mainline support for basically everything
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Snap 410?
<opendata> Yeah
 * opendata hugs linaro and their dragonboard410c  work
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> do you have any device with that?
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> @trainailleur, Why building Hybris boot for me it's really hard? Is there a "repository" with boot.img already built for hybris-boot?
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Oops
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Why building Hybris boot for me it's really hard? Is there a "repository" with boot.img already built for hybris-boot?
<opendata> No
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> I just have a limited amount of memory and I would like to simplify my task
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @coolhacker_1, what are you trying to achieve?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> hybris-boot contains from kernel for your device, customized for Halium and initramfs
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] hybris-boot contains kernel for your device, customized for Halium and initramfs
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee Check this out:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0sk0bUQP.png
<ubptgbot> Czlek was added by: Czlek
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Hello, @Czlek
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Czlek  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> [Edit] Welcome @Czlek !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <R K> @TartanSpartan, Which OS your using
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <R K> How to join development team ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're here
<ubptgbot> <R K> How much development has been  done ? How to check ?
<ubptgbot> <R K> I am living in Sweden if any one in Sweden we can meet and start doing improvement
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Yay crashes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @R K, In total? 5+ years of work
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @R K, We got someone from Norway 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @R K, What do you mean by that? What you would define as "done"
#ubports 2018-04-15
<ubptgbot> <Yum> @Stereofont, In a year or so?
<ubptgbot> Armando Salazar was added by: Armando Salazar
<ubptgbot> <Armando Salazar> Hello, i want to install Ubuntu phone on my lgv20 (sprint) can i get pointed in the right direction.
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Hello Armando Currently this phone is not supported. Please read this https://ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devices to know which devices are welcoming Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Armando Salazar> Can i experiment with the idea?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> What do you mean ? do you want to try to install ubuntu on your phone ?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> If you want to have a look : http://halium-docs.readthedocs.io/en/latest/ . However is not straight forward at all and request a lot of patience and motivation.
<ubptgbot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> hello. please exist a version of ubuntu phone for intel atom 32 bits uefi tablets ?
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> No i don't think so, but might be possible to install ubuntu desktop + Unity 8 (same interface than the phone one)
<ubptgbot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> but it have a 32bits uefi. i only have success installing debian, but, network, power-manager and bluetooth not work. i don't know how do it. but toutch worked fine and usb too
<ubptgbot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> sorry my bad english. i'm brazilian
<ubptgbot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> i just installed windows 10, but it is too heavy for it's 1.8ghz cpu
<ubptgbot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> and ram 1gb
<ubptgbot> <W M> God Awful Movies: https://www.patreon.com/rss/GodAwful?auth=iQ2yWy2u2KtXZfjDuB1cSWFQHGcpRh8P
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Seems that you are missing some driver, try newer kernel
<ubptgbot> <Ern_st> Time to go to the bed :)
<ubptgbot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> ok. i wil try ubuntu 18.04
<ubptgbot> <Tardis96 Desenvolvedor> good night for you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Tardis96 Desenvolvedor, Hi Tardis96, FYI there's a Portuguese group also (https://t.me/UBPortsPT)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Tardis96 Desenvolvedor, You'll probably want to try something more like Xubuntu; it'll run more smoothly but it'll take more work to make it touch-friendly.
<ubptgbot> <Davy> Hello there, may I ask a question? Is there a way to recover deleted files like a trashbin or something?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Davy, I made my image writable and installed a CLI program which scans recently deleted files (if you've made any writes since the deletion, it may be too late) and attempts a recovery. However this was for my M10's SD card, IDK how UT handles it's internal storage, how soon it writes over those blocks, etc. Probably worth a t
<ubptgbot> ry. After I did that, I uninstalled the program to avoid any breaks on OTA upgrades. I believe that the trash bin you can view in Nautilus in Libertine is basically always empty because it doesn't delete files with an ordinary desktop-style trash bin behaviour.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sorry, I can't remember the name of the utility, but it's probably easy to search online about,  and if you syruggle I can look through my command history and find it for joy.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *struggle
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *for you
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee regarding the crashes in that log file, any easy fixes I can apply?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Davy, How you deleted the file? You can try some trick like this https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-ext3-ext4-deleted-files-recovery-howto.html
<ubptgbot> Proplayr was added by: Proplayr
<ubptgbot> ZorkX was added by: ZorkX
<ubptgbot> <Davy> Thanks for you answers. I'll try them as soon as possible.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi Proplayr & Martin, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <GiovanniStaiano> Is there a way to know how much ram is installed in the device and how much ram is currently used?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> run "free" in a terminal
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, run free & naked 😆🤘
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> On a serious note, `free -m` to see the info in MBs and `cat /proc/meminfo` to see it in detail
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> BQ Aquaris E5 HD  this is the phone I want to install Ubuntu tach, i have doubts because the phone has 2 gb rama ... anybody knows more ...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zoran Aleksic, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html#install-on-legacy-android-devices
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> 2 gb rama ... at bq aquaris E5 HD is not a problem ... and for instructions thanks ... I read ... very help me
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zoran Aleksic, You're welcome. May I ask what is your first language? There are language focus groups too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, No
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @Flohack, Is there anything on github that ties the release to pull requests?  … This morning I updated to r61. I would have thought that I should be able to find a reference to "r61" somewhere in the github repos, but I couldn't. Maybe I am just looking in the wrong place?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, There is not. And build numbers are not consistent across devices.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Yeah I figured that the build number wasn't uniform. Where are the releases minted (for want of a better word) ? In the ci or something?
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> @advocatux, besides English, it can be native Serbian
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zoran Aleksic, Hmm no Serbian group yet, sorry. Anyway, just for your info, you can see all the language groups at the botton of this page https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> @advocatux, I hope I will come with you, I love Ubuntu and Linux ... for 15 years now.I use Ubuntu 18.04 for another day waiting for the final version .... A phone with Android I will drop ... i want ubuntu tach ...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zoran Aleksic, In the meanwhile, can you get any of these devices? http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> If you want, there are always ways to help community. For example you could consider starting Serbian language support and be language captain :) enjoy community and we look forward also to your UT phone happening.
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> @advocatux, what fascinates me with ease of handling. At first glance, look at IOS
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zoran Aleksic, Yep. Have you seen the comment above your reply?
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> @advocatux, that I have read it one day
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zoran Aleksic, I mean @wayneoutthere comment. This "If you want, there are always ways to help community. For example you could consider starting Serbian language support and be language captain :) enjoy community and we look forward also to your UT phone happening."
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, I don't know specifics about how ubports images are built, but afaik the daily builds are fully automated, yes.
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> @advocatux, my choice fell on bq aquaris E5 HD
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Zoran Aleksic, Perfect. Are you interested in starting a Serbian language group?
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> @advocatux, the phone arrives next week to Friday ... so I'll let you know how the installation went ... until then thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome. See you
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/FVZFrUb3.null
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> You can install it on your XENIAL device using … ```sudo dpkg -i package_name```
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> You can find current progress artifacts here http://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/clock-app/job/testing/lastSuccessfulBuild/
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Hello :) is ut working with dualboot?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @dotevo, Short answer: no … Long answer: it was working in the past but nobody was working on it for a while - so feel free to look into it and fix it by your own 🤣😜
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not supported, some people have gotten it working using a patched MultiROM, on some devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i would not recommend it
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Ok :) i will try to use stable ut
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> @nfsprodriver, Hey @nfsprodriver  what  the issue with the clock app on xenial is it : https://github.com/ubports/clock-app/issues/70 ?
<ubptgbot> Szymon was added by: Szymon
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Szymon !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Szymon> Hi. I'd like to install Ubuntu on my smartphone KIANO Elegance 4 but the installer doesn'e recognize my device
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> @Eranuzan, Yep
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> Oh ok I can't  fix it  as i don't have  16.04 device  :/ (only  have a phone used as daily driver)  but  once it will be stable enough for a dev  branch i`ll be all over it...
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Szymon, If you'll look at our devices list, you'll see that the KIANO Elegance 4 is not there, unfortunately. You could try to port UT to it if you have the experience! … http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> Why openstore is empty?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> try to close it and open again. sometimes happens
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> https://open.uappexplorer.com/
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> still the same :-/
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> @dotevo, Reboot
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/xCxGl0LF.png
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> i don't have any problems
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW the official url now is https://open-store.io/ 😉
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> @j2g2rp, Cut da rope available?😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AkshitGarg, You can search the store at open-store.io
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> @UniversalSuperBox, Ya
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AkshitGarg, Probably not, as it was a paid app before
<ubptgbot> <AkshitGarg> @dohbee, Oo
<ubptgbot> <Szymon> @amolith, Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> I can install from web but not from app
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @AkshitGarg, See the note in the old app server https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.zeptolab.cuttherope.full
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> "This app is no longer available for Ubuntu Touch, please encourage the author to publish it in the OpenStore."
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @advocatux, Is there an app with https://open-store.io/ ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The current app points to there
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @advocatux, So, the app is diferent but it doesn't offer me to upgrade it !!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is your app not working?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Now it works but previously it disn't.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] Now it works but previously it didn't.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] Now it works but the previous one didn't.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> [Edit] Now it works but the previous try didn't.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> With  https://open-store.io/ I download the click. Then I'll use Tweak Tool to erase conf and delete OpenStore. Finally I will install the downloaded click.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you on 16.04 @Cesar_Herrera ?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> 15.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> openstore should work fine then. hrmm
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/AsNbdnNz.png
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> I use openstore.openstore-team_2.15_armhf.click but i obtain this. Should I delete some cache?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Cesar_Herrera, That's the lastest official version
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> But you can see the screen is the old one.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What do you mean? It looks the same as the last screenshot
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> I think this is the old app. Not the new one.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is no new app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, it looks good to me
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> What do you think the new one looks like?
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Sorry. I'll see slowly.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> wait
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the official URL for the web site changed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the app still looks the same
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 540x960) https://irc.ubports.com/Z9VT6IOe.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, "uappexplorer" is no longer useful, as there is no more canonical store
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The store app is not a webapp. It's a native app and is a client of the OpenStore API
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> This is the new direction.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The website is another client of the store
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> website != app
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This isn't WebOS. We've got native apps. :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (I know webos had native apps it's a dumb joke)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, you should have said FirefoxOS instead :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, that's the one
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> I'll do my webapp with https://open-store.io/ using Webapps Creator
<ubptgbot> <delijati> B2G ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Cesar_Herrera, I think this is a misunderstanding. If you write openstore in the search field,  you'll see OpenStore app (with the installed checkmark) Click on it and you'll see in "Novedades" v2.15 Updated to use new open-store.io domain
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Cesar_Herrera, Why?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cesar_Herrera, Why though? Webapps can't install clicks. To install something it will have to download it, and open with the actual open store app
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @advocatux, I'll continue in Spanish group. Excuse me everyone.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Yum, If I knew the future I guess I would be very rich 😊 One modification that improves battery life dramatically seems very unlikely. Lots of smaller modifications eventually making a big overall improvement is nearer to the way things work
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Zoran Aleksic, I think you are the second Serbian here. Maybe one day there will be a group
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> small but fighting, I love freedom ... and Linux and Ubuntu offer freedom of choice. … Which is not the case with Windows and not for Android, although basically the Android linux kernel
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from Predrag Kobajagi: Hey everyone. My first language is Serbian.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Unfortunately Predrag did not make a username 😐
<ubptgbot> <Zoran Aleksic> @Stereofont, Boga mu poljubim..pa kako si...I kissed him God .. so how are you ...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @padraic7a, No, the nightly builds whatever is there.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @padraic7a, The CI server just counts up the numbers for each device in devel. They are very non-uniform, and should not be seen as "release numbers", more like a helper to tell the device if a new update is there.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The only channel where the numbers are synced is stable.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Ok, I understand that. … So what triggers the ci to run an update?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> cron, i guess
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yumi with a whip
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> Someone know how to increase speed of cloning got repo?
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> [Edit] Someone know how to increase speed of cloning git repo?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> buy more bandwidth
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> get faster disk
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Basically. I assume you're talking about cloning the Halium repositories. In that case, the docs have about the fastest way to do things
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Depending on how it's feeling today, you can cancel the sync and do `repo init --depth=1`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then sync again
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> I'm tried
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> But not very fast
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what's with the xenial x86 packages? installing repowerd-data wants to remove repowerd. upgrading some stuff wants to remove unity8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is this the qt abi virtual package issue?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We don't have anything checking package installability
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bummer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2 has been ragging on us about that
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I just noticed something that could POTENTIALLY be a big deal. I'm in a area right now with a lot of weather advisories and warnings and everyone keeps taking theirs phones out. they're getting the advisory warnings overlaid on top of everything with a loud and horrendous sound making sure they look at their phones. I'm not getting
<ubptgbot> those and I would like to lol. Is anyone working on this, is it planned, has anyone even thought of it lol?
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox, I have
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> y u no have installability tests before releasing
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @amolith, It's a standard that's different for every country. If someone wanted to work on it, they certainly could
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, there's a bug for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i think ofono abstracts it away enough, and we just need to implement the ofono bits somewhere
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, what's normally listening for SMS/MMS?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That sounds like a good place to put it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ofono
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean the UI for configuring it and such. not sure where android and ios put it these days. iirc it used to be part of the phone app in android, but has now moved
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'd have to research more on it though, to be able to give a properly good suggestion
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (or just imlement it)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @amolith, Never saw smth like this. Is it SMS broadcast?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's not SMS
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> otherwise you'd get them
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Nah cell broadcast is not working on UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes we know :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cesar_Herrera oh, were you complaining that there is no open store app listed in the store?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh never mind. is there
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Flohack, I have no idea what it is, I'm just seeing it lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://github.com/intgr/ofono/blob/master/doc/cell-broadcast-api.txt
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> I'm can't find "build" directory in kernel sources or in $BUILDDIR. Do i need to create it or what?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @Flohack, So the ci builds a new release on an  interval of x hours/ minutes whenever there is something new to include. … Where does it look to find the new things to include. Are they processed in github?
<ubptgbot> ? was added by: ?
<ubptgbot> ? was added by: ?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @Flohack, [Edit] So the ci builds a new release on an  interval of x hours/ minutes once there is something new to include. … Where does it look to find the new things to include. Are they processed in github?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome ? !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <knndy70> @coolhacker_1  good question?bravo
<ubptgbot> AimanFO was added by: AimanFO
<ubptgbot> <coolhacker_1> @knndy70, 👌
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @AimanFO !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> GPHOfficial was added by: GPHOfficial
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @GPHOfficial  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> ? was added by: ?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Welcome ? lol! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get started!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Lol welcome, ?! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get started!
#ubports 2020-04-09
<Intelo> can I just wash my android phone and install ubuntu OS on it. Plus recieve / send calls? then change my mind and install android on it again?
<vlouvet> Intelo, I would just spend $150 and buy a ubports phone. then stop using the andriod phone when you've replaced all functionality with the pinephone ubports phone equivalent https://www.pine64.org/pinephone/
<pyusr> hey you can run linux/android on iphone :)  https://projectsandcastle.org/status
<vlouvet> Intelo, to answer your question - yes. You can do a full backup of android onto an sd card. then wipe android phone and put a custom rom on there, and most support make/receive calls. then you could use the rom install tools to restore the backup of android and go back to "stock"
<Intelo> or can I make a laptop to recieve /send calls/sms?
<Intelo> vlouvet, hm
<Intelo> or can I make a laptop to recieve /send calls/sms?
<vlouvet> pyusr, no GPU, cellular, camera, or sound.. but sure it RUNS
<pyusr> give it time :)  it's new
<vlouvet> Intelo, yes, making a laptop make/receive calls is much easier
<pyusr> in windows 10 you have an ios/android app today that can sync sms messages, etc..
<vlouvet> you could use google voice for most cases within the US.. if outside the US you might look into a VoIP provider with a SIP client (there are many to choose from)
<Intelo> vlouvet, I am in turkey.
<Intelo> vlouvet,  I already have my own sim number
<Intelo> I want to use that number
<Intelo> In a laptop
<Intelo> so voip /sip won't apply I think?
<Intelo> as they will give me a different number
<andr01d> pyusr, why would anyone voluntarily run android anywhere?
<tr4ck3ur> andr01d, that is the question !
<tr4ck3ur> why anyone whant to be tr4ck3d ?
<tr4ck3ur> why don't just give service, without any counterpart
<tr4ck3ur> btw, i love ubports way to go, and i promote it on french riviera LUG/GUL. let's promote it over more materials !
<tr4ck3ur> end of comm :p
#ubports 2020-04-10
<tnozyrox> hi :)
#ubports 2020-04-11
<Euz> Hello,  I'm trying to install ubuntu touch on a raspberry pi on a PI 3 B rev1.2 but I'm stuck at Timezone city key in. I'm using the #205 build from ci.ubports.com/job/rootfs/job/rootfs-rpi/. the wifi is not working but I plug an ethernet cable and reboot but I'm still stuck at time zone screen. I can open an ssh on the pi. I have a 7inch touch screen and a working mouse and keyboard on the pi. Could you
<Euz> please help me to end the ubuntu touch installation ?
#ubports 2020-04-12
<Fuseteam> Euz: the rpi 'experts' are in the rpi telegram room
<UndrWater> oneplus 3t, ubports installer, goes from twrp recovery, to fastboot, to ubports(?) recovery, then loses connection to the device. somehow i think it's not supposed to boot into the ubports recovery so soon?
<UndrWater> ...and Happy Easter
